# What specific amps were used for what specific deathmetal albums?



## Gmork (Mar 12, 2020)

Ie. Dying fetus killing on adrenaline = ampeg vh140.

Was just listening to beheaded' new album Only death can save you and wondering what they used, then started wondering about any and all death metal albums


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Mar 12, 2020)

Marshall 8100, boss hm2, ampeg vh140...


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 12, 2020)

Pignose, Wah. Are we talking about Zappa?


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 12, 2020)

Peavey Supreme 160 = At the Gates -Slaughter of the Soul

5150 III = The Black Dahlia Murder - 
Deflorate

DSL50 = Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh

Digitech GNX2 = Bloodbath - Resurrection Through Carnage


----------



## gunch (Mar 12, 2020)

I have a question: What was None So Vile?


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 12, 2020)

@gunch https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...topsys-none-so-vile-what-amp-was-used.135895/

JCM800 + MT-2


----------



## gunch (Mar 12, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> @gunch https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...topsys-none-so-vile-what-amp-was-used.135895/
> 
> JCM800 + MT-2



With gain or Kirk Windstein style?? Seems based on that D'Addario vid he was getting his dirt from that. In the loop of the JCM?


----------



## B.M.F. (Mar 12, 2020)

gunch said:


> With gain or Kirk Windstein style?? Seems based on that D'Addario vid he was getting his dirt from that. In the loop of the JCM?


Jon L. used to run that Strat with EMGs into MT-2 into power section of a JCM-800 for the first two albums. Metal Zone into power section of MESAs or Marshalls was the old-school live tone recipe for years.
When Deicide (Hoffman Bros. era) wasn't using Randalls or Valvestates in the studio this is what they would do live.
Crowbar and Cannibal Corpse both liked to use the MT-2 as a boost (Kirk into Randalls, Rob & Pat into Triple Rectos, although Rob switched to the Maxon ST9 Pro+ later on)
(There are a lot of old posts in this forum that break down what amp/pedals was used on what album pretty well.)

Kamelot uses the VH140c still to this day


----------



## gunch (Mar 12, 2020)

BlasphemyMadeFlesh said:


> Jon L. used to run that Strat with EMGs into MT-2 into power section of a JCM-800 for the first two albums. Metal Zone into power section of MESAs or Marshalls was the old-school live tone recipe for years.
> When Deicide (Hoffman Bros. era) wasn't using Randalls or Valvestates in the studio this is what they would do live.
> (There are a lot of old posts in this forum that break down what amp was used on what album pretty well)



Sick!


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 12, 2020)

That thread said MT-2 into clean JCM800 but I haven’t dug deep into it. I’m sure @BlasphemyMadeFlesh knows what he’s saying, I was just reporting what I found searching because you’re question got me curious too.

And you know what else? I love my MT-2’s, fucking love ‘em. It’s cool to see people coming out of the Metal Zone closet lately and people talking about professional bands that use/used them.


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 12, 2020)

Gmork said:


> Ie. Dying fetus killing on adrenaline = ampeg vh140.
> 
> Was just listening to beheaded' new album Only death can save you and wondering what they used, then started wondering about any and all death metal albums



forgot about that beheaded album, thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Kwert (Mar 13, 2020)

From what I remember, Carcass' Heartwork was a combination of a whole pile of amps.

Bill used a Marshall 30th Anniversary, a Peavey 5150 with a Guv'nor in front, possibly a Marshall JCM-900 SL-X 100w head, and a 10w Valvestate micro-stack to add some top-end texture.


----------



## vilk (Mar 13, 2020)

Kwert said:


> From what I remember, Carcass' Heartwork was a combination of a whole pile of amps.
> 
> Bill used a Marshall 30th Anniversary, a Peavey 5150 with a Guv'nor in front, possibly a Marshall JCM-900 SL-X 100w head, and a 10w Valvestate micro-stack to add some top-end texture.


That's ridiculous. When I saw Carcass a few years ago they opened with Buried Dreams and it sounded so much like the album, for a split second I was worried it was a recording for their stage entrance (it wasn't), but I seriously doubt they brought all those amps LOL wonder how they did it!


----------



## gabito (Mar 13, 2020)

Kwert said:


> From what I remember, Carcass' Heartwork was a combination of a whole pile of amps.
> 
> Bill used a Marshall 30th Anniversary, a Peavey 5150 with a Guv'nor in front, possibly a Marshall JCM-900 SL-X 100w head, and a 10w Valvestate micro-stack to add some top-end texture.



Yeah, over the years I've collected a few articles around the web with a lot of info:

- http://www.goddamnbastard.org/carcass/interviews/gwinter.html
- https://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/carcass-heartwork-recording-process.207761/#post-4029571

I always wondered what Sepultura used for Arise. Always liked how it sounds.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 13, 2020)

vilk said:


> That's ridiculous. When I saw Carcass a few years ago they opened with Buried Dreams and it sounded so much like the album, for a split second I was worried it was a recording for their stage entrance (it wasn't), but I seriously doubt they brought all those amps LOL wonder how they did it!



Carcass use exclusively EVH 5150 III 100W (the original 100W version) heads for their live tone since their re-emergence. I love how they sound live too. Really good advert for the amp.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 13, 2020)

Kwert said:


> From what I remember, Carcass' Heartwork was a combination of a whole pile of amps.
> 
> Bill used a Marshall 30th Anniversary, a Peavey 5150 with a Guv'nor in front, possibly a Marshall JCM-900 SL-X 100w head, and a 10w Valvestate micro-stack to add some top-end texture.



I bought a Marshall 30th Anniversary as my first big amp years and years ago just solely because of that info (i had read it in a magazine interview). In hindsight i so wish i would have gone with a 5150, but absolutely nowhere i knew was a Peavey dealer at the time, and for all i knew they sounded similar. I saw Carcass on their first era farewell tour and they used 5150's. I realised i had made a mistake  I struggled with the Marshall for years and years, and even with an EQ in the loop i never fully liked it. When i got my 5150 the tone that'd been in my head for years was just there instantly, no EQ pedal or anything needed. I felt like a fool for persisting with the Marshall for so long.


----------



## oracles (Mar 13, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> 5150 III = The Black Dahlia Murder -
> Deflorate



Ryan Knight clarified years ago that Deflorate was a combo of a 6505 and a Bogner Uberschall (not sure if rev blue, green or TJ though)


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 13, 2020)

@oracles



ryan-k said:


> hey, we use 6505's live right now at the moment. I run a maxon overdrive on top of mine. For Deflorate we used a 5150 III for the rhythm and the leads were a Uberschall. Brian has EMG 81s in his guitars, and I primarily use the Dimarzio Tone Zone for my bridge. I have an Air norton in the neck of one of my guitars, but most of them have PAF pros. Woody our sound guy has a good hand in dialing in our live sound regardless of what gear were playing on.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 13, 2020)

I’ve got a post saved somewhere that was deleted, it goes into details such as microphones and preamps used but I have to find where I saved it. If anyone is interested I’ll look.


----------



## Necris (Mar 13, 2020)

Grave used a Fender Bassman and a Boss-DS 1 on "Into the Grave".
Defeated Sanity used a Zoom tri-metal distortion pedal + boss compressor and noise gate with a Marshall Jcm 2000 on Psalms of the Moribund and variants of that setup were also used on Chapters and Passages I'm pretty sure -- no idea what they've been using lately.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 13, 2020)

@aesthyrian Here’s what I have saved for TBDM. Deflorate is in here, I add to it when I come across new info and keep it saved.

Nocturnal 

Hi there everyone. I am new to the metal forum, and must say that I think this is all very cool! 

I tracked the vox and drums for the Nocturnal record and can end the rumors now about the guitars...There was no such thing at all! Brian tracked the majority of the rhythm guitars. Jon all the solos. There were many different amp combinations going for the entire process. Started with a 5150, went to a Dual Rect, a stilletto, even to a roadster if I remember correctly. The DI's were tracked through a radial JD7 injector > Api312. After tracking was finished the files were sent to Audiohammer and Mark lewis reamped the guitars into the eargasm you hear on CD.


Kyle


We sent the tracks off to AudioHammer for final Mixdown. To my knowledge, Mark Lewis (aka the axeman) re amped the guitars through a Mesa dual rec through the audiohammer mesa cab mic'd with a 57. Any further details would have to be confirmed through him. Next time we talk, I'll ask again. 

Bart tracked bass through his own sans amp unit, the model escapes me. It was pinkish or salmon colored on the front if that helps. Trevors vox were tracked in a small carpeted room, using an SM7 with no roll off > Fearn VT-2 vacuum tube preamp set so hot I turned off the meters so I wouldn't get in trouble> summit audio TLA, fast attack, slow release > my Digi002. The guys were all great to work with, especially the "production meetings" at the beginning of the day!


-Kyle

myspace.com/kyleneeley

myspace.com/bluecollarbrutality


Unconfirmed:

-Mark told me that the final amp was his 5150II into a mesa cab and 57.

-The new album was recorded with a 5150. Someone who was harassing John over the DerekB situation messaged them on MySpace asking about it, and their reply was "the album was recorded with a 5150, faggot". Verbatim. So yeah, the tone you guys are hearing is pure 5150, NOT ENGL.


-Ans-



Miasma

Miasma was recorded with a dual rec and a krank revolution. In the mix we added a touch of an engle head for a little more top end. The whole thing was done to PTHD with an api 3412 and a vintech 1272. At that time the only real compressor I had was an empirical labs fatso. We mixed at trax east with Eric Rachel thru a neotek elite down to half inch tape.


The whole record is just two takes of guitar panned left and right, other then the overdubbed solos. Both players played all their own parts, rather then have one guy do all the rythmns. So you can hear two distinct players. One side has slightly better rythmn, the other side has a slightly tighter picking hand.


Nothing on the record was cheated. Nothing was copied and pasted or looped. Most of the drum takes are one take. Obviously there was some drum edits, but not as much as you'd think. There was no editing on the guitars or bass.


The whole thing was a party. Trevor was pretty out of his mind during most of the vocal tracking. Everyday would start with bong and vaporizer hits and tons of aderoll. By nightime drinking would start and we'd come in pretty hungover the next day and do it all again.


As compared to most metal records you're hearing a real band playing, not some dude that sat in front of a computer for a month lining up every note.


Deflorate 

"Hey glad you enjoy this record, i had a blast makin it.


Myself and jason produced, with jason mixing this one.


I tracked guitars and bass in michigan, tracked drums in fl and jason tracked vox in fl with us handling all the mixing at audiohammer as well.


I used an evh 5150III through a mesa oversize recto cab with my normal 57/201 combo through vintech preamps.


Leads were our uberschall through a marshall cab with v30s through a 57 and vintech as well.


I also want to point out that there was practically ZERO drum editing on this album. It took me about six hours to go through the drum tracks TWICE. I only even did this just to make myself feel like i was actually doing work, haha. What you hear is exactly what happened and how it happened. Everyone should know that shannon requires NO help in sounding the way he does. Hes a freak.


Drums were typical setup


Kicks were triggered straight in (thats what shannon prefers)


Snare was 57 or i5 (api) and a 414 (isa) on top. 57 (ssl) on bottom.


Toms were 421 (api) and 604 (ssl) on bottom. Floor tom was beta 52 (api) and audix d6 on bottom (ssl)


Overheads were km 184 (isa)


Aux cymbals were 81 or 451 (focusrite red)


Rooms were some modified tube mics that sound similar to a c12 through some pres i cant remember.



Verminous 

From Brandon Ellis himself:

"All of the guitars were recorded on my Kelly with the Seymour Duncan PATB2, and the D'addario EXL117 string set. For the rhythms we used a Maxon OD808 overdrive, I used the preamp from my Peavey 6505mh mini head into the power amp of my Baron K2 120w KT88 head by connecting the fx send from the Peavey to the fx return of the Baron. Get that 6505 sound with some extra boldness from the KT88 tubes. That went into my 90s Mesa 4x12 rectifier cab, I took the grillcloth off to get a better view of the speaker and closer access to it, put an SM57 on the edge of the cap of the best sounding of the 4 speakers, and it went into a neve 1073lb mic preamp. For the lead guitars it was the same thing but with my krank nineteen80 instead of the Peavey/Baron combo."


----------



## akinari (Mar 14, 2020)

Ripping Corpse and Dim Mak stuff = Marshall 2303 Artist head, possibly boosted by an SD-1 or a Tubescreamer, I can't remember.

Gorguts - Obscura was a cranked JSX. Erosion of Sanity was tracked with a modded JCM900 and an Ampeg VH140C. They ripped off this combination after hearing "Todessehnsucht" by Atrocity, which was the same combination of amps. Incantation's "Onward to Golgotha" could've been tracked with an SS or VH140 and a Marshall too, since that what they were using live around then.

Broken Hope used ADA MP-1s and MP-2s during the mid 90s.

Timeghoul used an Ampeg SS70 combo if I remember right.

Malevolent Creation - The Fine Art of Murder and Envenomed were cut with Dual Recs boosted with Metal Zones.

Human Remains used Ampeg SS140/150s on the first few demos. Then in '93, Steve got a Crate Stealth, but Jim kept his Ampeg for a few years until he got a Dual Rec in '94/'95, and that was the "Using Sickness as a Hero" setup.

Lots of bands at Sunlight Studios used a Peavey Studio Pro 40.

It kinda seems like there was a bit of a regional thing going on with amps, where a lot of your NY/NJ cats were using the Ampegs and Crates and a lot of the southern bands were using Marshalls and Randalls. Basically in the 90s, Ampeg SS/VH series amps, boosted JCM800, 900s and Valvestates, ADA MP-1s, and Boss distortion pedals like the HM2, MT2 and DS1 ruled the kingdom. A few bands like Cadaver, Morbid Angel, Obituary, and I strongly suspect Cianide were all using RAT pedals. The HM2 gets all the glory because of the chainsaw, but plenty of guys throughout Europe were getting their tones out of DS1s, particularly a lot of Finnish bands. Some guys would try to cop that Celtic Frost thing by rolling their tone knobs back, too.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 14, 2020)

Kwert said:


> From what I remember, Carcass' Heartwork was a combination of a whole pile of amps.
> 
> Bill used a Marshall 30th Anniversary, a Peavey 5150 with a Guv'nor in front, possibly a Marshall JCM-900 SL-X 100w head, and a 10w Valvestate micro-stack to add some top-end texture.


Didn't they also use some huge cab that was basically 2 4x12s stuck back to back to get that massive tone? I think I even remember learning that here.


----------



## Necropitated (Mar 14, 2020)

Necris said:


> Grave used a Fender Bassman and a Boss-DS 1 on "Into the Grave".
> Defeated Sanity used a Zoom tri-metal distortion pedal + boss compressor and noise gate with a Marshall Jcm 2000 on Psalms of the Moribund and variants of that setup were also used on Chapters and Passages I'm pretty sure -- no idea what they've been using lately.



Lille said something about a fullbore pedal, so probably the MXR Fullbore Metal. I don't know what they used for their newest album, but spoiler, it sounds awesome. Lille played the guitars on that, but he's not a big gear head so he probably doesn't know what gear he played haha. Live they used the rack version of the Line 6 POD. And I think those old line 6 legacy models made an awesome Defeated Sanity sound. Ultra scooped and chunky. When I filled-in last year I used an Axe Fx Standard but it was kinda hard dialing in a tone. While I prefer Fractal over Line 6, it was easier to dial in a suitable Defeated Sanity tone with the Line 6 Helix. (And Lille is really specific on how he wants his guitars, both in the playing and tone department)


----------



## akinari (Mar 14, 2020)

gabito said:


> I always wondered what Sepultura used for Arise. Always liked how it sounds.



JCM800 + ADA MP-1 from everything I've heard.


----------



## Kwert (Mar 15, 2020)

akinari said:


> Ripping Corpse and Dim Mak stuff = Marshall 2303 Artist head, possibly boosted by an SD-1 or a Tubescreamer, I can't remember.
> 
> Gorguts - Obscura was a cranked JSX. Erosion of Sanity was tracked with a modded JCM900 and an Ampeg VH140C. They ripped off this combination after hearing "Todessehnsucht" by Atrocity, which was the same combination of amps. Incantation's "Onward to Golgotha" could've been tracked with an SS or VH140 and a Marshall too, since that what they were using live around then.
> 
> ...




A lot of classic tones there. I love the sound on the Ripping Corpse record. Shame they didn’t do more... Dim Mak wasn’t quite the same for me. 

Question about Obscura though. Do you mean a different amp? The JSX didn’t exist when Obscura was made.


----------



## akinari (Mar 16, 2020)

Kwert said:


> A lot of classic tones there. I love the sound on the Ripping Corpse record. Shame they didn’t do more... Dim Mak wasn’t quite the same for me.
> 
> Question about Obscura though. Do you mean a different amp? The JSX didn’t exist when Obscura was made.



For sure. I didn't really get into Dim Mak until Knives of Ice, which IMO has some of Shaune's best riffs ever, like the song "Windowpane."
And good eye about the Obscura thing! That was a cranked 5150. Steeve and Luc used JSXeseses on the Negativa EP.


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 18, 2020)

I've always wondered about Entombed's Clandestine, I always felt that album had a sound all its own (though I have heard some Dismember that sounded similar IMO).


----------



## akinari (Mar 18, 2020)

zappatton2 said:


> I've always wondered about Entombed's Clandestine, I always felt that album had a sound all its own (though I have heard some Dismember that sounded similar IMO).



Peavey Bandit, triple tracked. 2 tracks with an HM-2 L/R, 1 track with a DS-1 centered.


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 18, 2020)

akinari said:


> Incantation's "Onward to Golgotha" could've been tracked with an SS or VH140 and a Marshall too, since that what they were using live around then.


In the studio, they were using a boosted JCM800 2204 in the early days. They used the solid state amps live because they had problems with 2204s failing while on the road.


----------



## akinari (Mar 19, 2020)

Cynicanal said:


> In the studio, they were using a boosted JCM800 2204 in the early days. They used the solid state amps live because they had problems with 2204s failing while on the road.



Interesting. I can definitely hear that Marshally midrange on Mortal Throne of Nazarene and Diabolical Conquest, but Onward to Golgotha is so much darker and thicker I was figuring they must've been using something like a 900. Probably just funky micing though.


----------



## Werecow (Mar 19, 2020)

zappatton2 said:


> I've always wondered about Entombed's Clandestine, I always felt that album had a sound all its own (though I have heard some Dismember that sounded similar IMO).



I've always thought that's the most brutal Swedish tone. The way the big guitars come in and some of the chords in Through the Collonades is just insane.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 19, 2020)

Wasn’t Clandestine when they switched to Bandits because the Studio Pro broke?


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 19, 2020)

@zappatton2 @akinari
Found it:


Entombed


Left Hand Path/Clandestine:


post from Orvar Säfström on another forum:


OK, if anyone's still curious.


The "Left Hand Path" guitar sound was created with the following equipment.


Ibanez X-series with EMG pickups. Peavey Studio pro 40w combo.

Uffe Cederlund recorded three separate rythm guitars for every song (Alex Hellid did not play ANY rythm on the albums up until "To Ride...").

Two guitars use the HM2 basically all on 10 (the last dial, "Distortion" might have been a bit lower) with one guitar panned full right and one panned full left. Then the third guitar track uses a Boss Distortion (DS1) instead and is centered.

The Peavey amp later broke so from Clandestine forward a bandit was used.


This perticular tone was NOT created by Dismember (in fact, they didn't really sound like that until "Like an Everflowing Stream", but by Leffe Cuzner of Nihilist (Entombed pre name change). He was the first to discover the extreme uses of the HM2, later adopted by Uffe. Also producer Skogsbergs had a lot to do with how those early records sounded. A lot of noise gates and compressors (yeah, we're talking real racks here).


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 19, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> @zappatton2 @akinari
> Found it:
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 20, 2020)

Welcome, I like this thread.


----------



## gunch (Mar 29, 2020)

Another question: What was used for this gem of utter filth and murk?


----------



## akinari (Mar 29, 2020)

gunch said:


> Another question: What was used for this gem of utter filth and murk?




Good question. I love this band, but I have no idea about the equipment they use(d). You could ask them on Facebook, they update pretty frequently.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2020)

Always wondered what Bolt Thrower used pre-Boss rack. It sounds so fucking filthy and apocalyptic. It definitely sounds like some kind of distortion pedal.


----------



## akinari (Mar 29, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Always wondered what Bolt Thrower used pre-Boss rack. It sounds so fucking filthy and apocalyptic. It definitely sounds like some kind of distortion pedal.



I've been trying to pin this down for a long time, and the most I can ascertain is that it was another rack setup with a Marshall poweramp. There's some pre-GX700 era footage on YouTube, but the quality is pretty bad. The quad tracking is a big part of the sound on For Victory, but I'd love to know definitively what they were using back then.

This guy got _damn close_, though.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 30, 2020)

Does anyone know exactly which old school swedish DM & norwegian black metal albums used the Peavey bandit? I know it was used pretty frequently by those bands in that era, but I don't know which specific albums it was used on.


----------



## akinari (Mar 30, 2020)

broj15 said:


> Does anyone know exactly which old school swedish DM & norwegian black metal albums used the Peavey bandit? I know it was used pretty frequently by those bands in that era, but I don't know which specific albums it was used on.



If they recorded at Sunlight Studios, there's a fair chance a Bandit or Studio Pro was involved. Skogsberg kept those on hand for quite a while, from my understanding. https://www.metal-archives.com/artists/Tomas_Skogsberg/16051 Other than Dismember, who used cranked JCM900s boosted with HM-2s, plenty of those bands are likely to have used the Bandit. I think Varg Vikernes may have used one for some of the early Burzum records, but I can't say for sure. I know it was a Peavey combo. A lot of the Norwegian guys used Marshalls. Pretty sure the early Immortal and Darkthrone records are JCM800 combos. De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas was supposedly done with a JCM800 and an Arion Metal Master boosted by a tubescreamer, but recorded at extremely low volume. Hellhammer said it sounded more aggressive than turning the amp up.


----------



## Schmeer (Mar 30, 2020)

broj15 said:


> Does anyone know exactly which old school swedish DM & norwegian black metal albums used the Peavey bandit? I know it was used pretty frequently by those bands in that era, but I don't know which specific albums it was used on.



I believe Emperor used a Peavey Bandit on "In The Nightside Eclipse".


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Mar 31, 2020)

gunch said:


> Another question: What was used for this gem of utter filth and murk?



This is my favorite death/death doom album, and when tuned to drop G#, I have gotten pretty close to this tone with a Peavey Studio Pro 50 preamp ran into a Peavey 260 Booster power amp. I would love to know what was really used though.


----------



## akinari (Mar 31, 2020)

gunch said:


> Another question: What was used for this gem of utter filth and murk?





transyldavianhunger said:


> This is my favorite death/death doom album, and when tuned to drop G#, I have gotten pretty close to this tone with a Peavey Studio Pro 50 preamp ran into a Peavey 260 Booster power amp. I would love to know what was really used though.



Heard back from the guys today.

"Hi, it is really Hard to remember




I used to play some Carlsbro amp without any pedals. And if I remember right Marko (rip) had some kind of Fender combo. If we had some pedals thay might have been Ibanez tube screamres... Janne had all tube bass amb Carlsbro. And after that broke he had HH bass amp. Tuning was standard H. And guitars were Washburn and bass was Epiphone. Thats all we can remember. Hope this helps



Olli, RIPPIKOULU"

In the message he also attached 2 live shots of the guitarists from back in the day. Guitars were Floyd'ed Washburn superstrats with single EMG bridge humbuckers.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 31, 2020)

Standard H tuning gyotdayum!


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Mar 31, 2020)

akinari said:


> Heard back from the guys today.
> 
> "Hi, it is really Hard to remember
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Mar 31, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> Standard H tuning gyotdayum!


Can someone fill me in here?


----------



## akinari (Mar 31, 2020)

Not sure what note that refers to in Finnworld, G# or G. I think the Ulvaja EP they put out a few years ago is in G. Low as hell for 1993!


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Mar 31, 2020)

akinari said:


> Not sure what note that refers to in Finnworld, G# or G. I think the Ulvaja EP they put out a few years ago is in G. Low as hell for 1993!


I agree! I also really dig the demo that preceded it, though the lineup was different and the sound ever so slightly less crushing: 

I wish I could find an original copy of it on cassette.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 31, 2020)

What did At The Gates use for Slaughter of the Soul?
What did In Flames use for Clayman/Whoracle?


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 31, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> What did At The Gates use for Slaughter of the Soul?


IIRC, it was an HM-2 boosting a MT-2 into the clean channel of a Peavey Supreme, but a big part of the sound was the weird custom cabinet that had 2 12" speakers and 2 10" speakers.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 31, 2020)

I thought it was the other way around, MT-2 going into an HM-2. I run that combo into a Bandit dirty channel just starting to break up. Add in a little more dirty with the Metal Zone distortion knob and it’s instant SotS/Whoracle. Clayman is something totally different, I attribute that sound to the mic’ing technique they used and the 5150’s they were using during that period.


----------



## Cynicanal (Mar 31, 2020)

I just googled it, and I couldn't find a definite source on pedal iorder, but it was mentioned that the drive on the HM-2 was on 0, so I'd assume that it was HM-2 first (but using it as a post-EQ is still definitely possible, just kind of weird).


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 31, 2020)

At the Gates


Slaughter of the Soul


"I remember some of it, but not 100%. I had a PEAVEY supreme

160 amp (which is solid state) playing on the clean channel. I had two distortion

pedals (serial), one BOSS HEAVY METAL (on 0 distortion) to get the crunch.

The main pedal was BOSS METAL ZONE. The cab was home built

(by Me and my dad) so I don't remember. I guess it was 2x12" and 2x10"

speakers (Celestion). The guitar I used was an Ibanez Maxxas with an

EMG-81 in the bridge. We used 2 SHURE SM57 to mike it up.."

15 minute mark below:


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 31, 2020)

This guy is doing it here:


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 31, 2020)

That’s all I can find that I would consider noteworthy at the moment. Supposedly in the album liner he mentions an SD-1 or something, I think I’ve got it in my truck right now I’ll take a look when I get out of work.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## fps (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone got Decapitated knowledge? Vogg's tones have always been gold standard to me even if the albums have gone a bit wonky recently.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 1, 2020)

fps said:


> Anyone got Decapitated knowledge? Vogg's tones have always been gold standard to me even if the albums have gone a bit wonky recently.


Don't know about earlier stuff, but they've been using 5150s for the last few albums at least


----------



## prlgmnr (Apr 1, 2020)

fps said:


> Anyone got Decapitated knowledge? Vogg's tones have always been gold standard to me even if the albums have gone a bit wonky recently.


I've heard that Nihility is Triple Rectifier and Marshall 8100.


----------



## Metropolis (Apr 1, 2020)

akinari said:


> Not sure what note that refers to in Finnworld, G# or G. I think the Ulvaja EP they put out a few years ago is in G. Low as hell for 1993!



B standard  In Finnworld B = H, which is german origin in classical music. All the others have it notated as B, and sometimes finns refer to H. I prefer to just call it B because it's internationally easier.


----------



## chipchappy (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone know what Carcass's Descanting the Insalubrious set up was?


----------



## akinari (Apr 1, 2020)

I love everything they've ever done. Finland was exporting a lot of great bands back in those days.


Metropolis said:


> B standard  In Finnworld B = H, which is german origin in classical music. All the others have it notated as B, and sometimes finns refer to H. I prefer to just call it B because it's internationally easier.



The more you know! I could've sworn their early stuff was lower.



chipchappy said:


> Anyone know what Carcass's Descanting the Insalubrious set up was?



Not 100% on this, but I think it was Tubescreamer > JCM900 > Marshall cab. They were using Marshalls on the tour.


----------



## akinari (Apr 1, 2020)

As far as Decapitated goes, Vogg has used a bunch of different stuff over the years. Winds of Creation is a dual rectifier, Nihility is a triple rec, Valvestate 8100 and a Crate Excalibur, Negation was done with a triple rec and a Tech 21 Sansamp, Organic Hallucinosis was cut with a Randall Warhead, and Carnival is Forever is a Crate Excalibur and a Bogner... Uber...?maybesomething I can't remember


----------



## Werecow (Apr 1, 2020)

chipchappy said:


> Anyone know what Carcass's Descanting the Insalubrious set up was?





akinari said:


> Not 100% on this, but I think it was Tubescreamer > JCM900 > Marshall cab. They were using Marshalls on the tour.



It was a JCM800. They used a 900 SLX partially on Heartwork.

Andy Sneap said he bought Bill's 800 that was used on it and said it was just a stock "nothing special" 800 head.


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Apr 1, 2020)

Any one know of care to speculate about Member of Immortal Damnation by Purtenance? The saturation is incredible, and one of my favorite from the Finnish scene!


----------



## akinari (Apr 1, 2020)

transyldavianhunger said:


> Any one know of care to speculate about Member of Immortal Damnation by Purtenance? The saturation is incredible, and one of my favorite from the Finnish scene!



I always pictured it as being something like a DS-1 or another really common early 90s distortion pedal into a haphazardly miced dusty 1x12 combo on the clean channel. If you're not familiar with it already, you should check out their 2015 album "To Spread the Flame of Ancients." One of the best DM albums of the 2010s imo.


----------



## fps (Apr 2, 2020)

akinari said:


> As far as Decapitated goes, Vogg has used a bunch of different stuff over the years. Winds of Creation is a dual rectifier, Nihility is a triple rec, Valvestate 8100 and a Crate Excalibur, Negation was done with a triple rec and a Tech 21 Sansamp, Organic Hallucinosis was cut with a Randall Warhead, and Carnival is Forever is a Crate Excalibur and a Bogner... Uber...?maybesomething I can't remember



Can definitely hear the Bogner Uber tone in there, this is great, thanks! The Warhead huh... massive...


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Apr 5, 2020)

Heard back from the (current) Purtenance via social media (their lead guitarist from the seminal album, Member of Immortal Damnation is not involved in the revamp of the recent years). They said:
“...we use Marshalls and we use marshall gain only no pedals.We use bc rich guitars back then..of course the studio guy do he's own mixing and thats why the tone sounds good in the album.”
Anyone care to speculate which Marshall amp/s they used?


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 19, 2020)

broj15 said:


> Does anyone know exactly which old school swedish DM & norwegian black metal albums used the Peavey bandit? I know it was used pretty frequently by those bands in that era, but I don't know which specific albums it was used on.



Kind of late but... The newest Guitar World magazine (6-2020) ran a article on Entombed/guitarist, Uffe Cederlund and Sunlight studios. Uffe discussed recording their first album, Left hand path from 1990. Anyways, this was printed in the article:

"We used a small Peavey Studio Pro 40 combo amp for the 'buzzsaw' guitar sound, along with a HM-2 Boss pedal and a 50-watt Marshall combo for the non-'buzzsaw' sound with a Boss DS-1 pedal".

Unrelated to the amps they used, I found this part of the article very hard to believe but if it really happened...

"On Left hand path we tuned to B. We used .10 to .46 strings so it was kind of sloppy"

I would have loved to see them play guitars tuned to B with those string gauges.


----------



## Necris (Apr 20, 2020)

Beherit used an HM-2 into a Marshall Bass amp on "Drawing Down the Moon". Not death metal, but kind of notable because it's not the overused "chainsaw tone" that so many bands were going for. Old live pictures have a marshall stack and from a live video it looks like a JCM800 (2203?) I assume they used a similar set up with that for the material they put out as the The Lord Diabolus prior to the full length. 
Big fan of the tone.


Portal's early releases, from Horror Illogium, who used to be a member here.


Illogium said:


> Each album has had different equipment used for our tone.
> 
> Swarth - Bogner Triple Giant thru Mesa Boogie Strategy 400 (ABY Pedal) mixed with a Peavey 6505. I like to have the mids & highs of the Bogner at around 1 or 2 O'clock, and the Lows at 1 O'clock, exclusively thru the Sharp Gain channel. The 6505 was used to fill out the tone with more dirt and fatness.
> 
> ...


----------



## akinari (Apr 20, 2020)

transyldavianhunger said:


> Heard back from the (current) Purtenance via social media (their lead guitarist from the seminal album, Member of Immortal Damnation is not involved in the revamp of the recent years). They said:
> “...we use Marshalls and we use marshall gain only no pedals.We use bc rich guitars back then..of course the studio guy do he's own mixing and thats why the tone sounds good in the album.”
> Anyone care to speculate which Marshall amp/s they used?



I'd almost call bs. That doesn't sound like a Marshall at all!


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Apr 20, 2020)

akinari said:


> I'd almost call bs. That doesn't sound like a Marshall at all!


I thought so too! I’d be interested in getting ahold of the original guitarist to ask him, but his presence on the internet appears to have dried up a few years ago.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 22, 2020)

Forgot i made this thread and just started another for sutrah related gear, sorry. But for those intetested on Sutrahs newest ep aletheia which sounds bonkers incredible they used an old Mesa Boogie Mark III and a Marshall cab with V30s! Who knew!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 25, 2020)

Gmork said:


> ...they used an old Mesa Boogie Mark III and a Marshall cab with V30s! Who knew!



I'm normally not big on V30s but on this particular cab there was a really worn-in one with rolled off Highs that both I and my friend/producer loved. Normally I play an Orange 4x12 w/ GK100s but it sounded a little too honky in this particular case. 

Another thing to keep in mind is that the EP is almost 75% quad tracked, and every additional harmony is double tracked on top of it, which makes it seem like there's more gain than there really was... oh well, you live and learn!


----------



## Gmork (May 25, 2020)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'm normally not big on V30s but on this particular cab there was a really worn-in one with rolled off Highs that both I and my friend/producer loved. Normally I play an Orange 4x12 w/ GK100s but it sounded a little too honky in this particular case.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that the EP is almost 75% quad tracked, and every additional harmony is double tracked on top of it, which makes it seem like there's more gain than there really was... oh well, you live and learn!


Is that you claude?! Thanks for the insight, it really turned out incredible, the tone and just the whole album in general.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 15, 2020)

akinari said:


> As far as Decapitated goes, Vogg has used a bunch of different stuff over the years. Winds of Creation is a dual rectifier, Nihility is a triple rec, Valvestate 8100 and a Crate Excalibur, Negation was done with a triple rec and a Tech 21 Sansamp, Organic Hallucinosis was cut with a Randall Warhead, and Carnival is Forever is a Crate Excalibur and a Bogner... Uber...?maybesomething I can't remember



Organic Hallucinosis for me has been the standard for modern death metal tone. It’s my favorite tone they’ve ever had. Absolutely perfect.

Does anyone know what Asphyx used on Last One On Earth and their two latest Deathhammer and Incoming Death? I’ve come damn close with several OD pedals into a Driftwood Nightmare-Mini clean channel, bright switch off. One pedal nails it with the right diode clipping used and the amp channel’s bright switch on. Razor sharp yet thick. Curious what they used in real life though.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 15, 2020)

Temple of Void - Lords of Death: Rockerverb 100 and Dual Rec (no clue which model, but has to be 100w)

I really love this tone. I got in touch with them and Alex or Eric (forgot who) said they run Rockerverbs and Dual Recs like they have live, pretty much straight in with some effects for clean stuff, and notably X2Ns in their guitars. It’s bulldozer tone and both brands of amps compliment each other well.


----------



## akinari (Jul 15, 2020)

Just found out from a new interview with Luc that Gorguts also used a recto on Obscura, and the bass was done with a solid state Ampeg SVT head and a Trace Elliot cab.


----------



## btbg (Jul 15, 2020)

> The guys were all great to work with, especially the "production meetings" at the beginning of the day!



That's the most professional way I've ever heard somebody say "bong rips"


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 15, 2020)

Anybody know what The Faceless used on Planetary Duality?
I really dig their guitar tone on that album. I've heard that Michael Keene has used EVH 5150III, Randall amps, Line 6 Pods, and even Waves GTR in the past. But I'm not sure what he used specifically on that album.

He's using a POD here.


----------



## akinari (Jul 29, 2020)

GalacticDeath said:


> Anybody know what The Faceless used on Planetary Duality?
> I really dig their guitar tone on that album. I've heard that Michael Keene has used EVH 5150III, Randall amps, Line 6 Pods, and even Waves GTR in the past. But I'm not sure what he used specifically on that album.
> 
> He's using a POD here.




I think it was a POD XT Pro, but he used a Randall V2 for a long time too.


----------



## wakjob (Jul 31, 2020)

chipchappy said:


> Anyone know what Carcass's Descanting the Insalubrious set up was?



When I saw them in '92, Bill was using a Marshall SLX + original Gov'nor pedal...Marshall 4x12.
Mike was using a Marshall head + Peavey 'Hotfoot' distortion pedal...Marshall 4x12.

This was in Rochester and Syracuse...so it was probably rented.

In the studio for that album?... god knows.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Aug 4, 2020)

akinari said:


> I think it was a POD XT Pro, but he used a Randall V2 for a long time too.



Yeah Pod XT Pro is my guess as well. Although I recently stumbled on a Facebook group where people were discussing this, and a few people claim that he was using a Line 6 Vetta II on Planetary Duality. I've only played a Vetta once and was pretty surprised by the crunch in the tone, so I wouldn't be surprised if that was true.


----------



## sleewell (Aug 4, 2020)

anyone know what cattle decap used on death atlas? freakin love that album and all of their stuff.


----------



## akinari (Aug 4, 2020)

sleewell said:


> anyone know what cattle decap used on death atlas? freakin love that album and all of their stuff.



6505 into an OS Recto 4x12 slant cab and a Hiwatt custom super-hi 50 into a Maxwatt 4x12 with a Keeley modded TS9DX for a boost.


----------



## sleewell (Aug 4, 2020)

awesome, thanks!!! i should get a recto cab and 1000x better chops lol.

i have that keeley ts9dx. its awesome.


----------



## Werecow (Aug 4, 2020)

sleewell said:


> awesome, thanks!!! i should get a recto cab and 1000x better chops lol.
> 
> i have that keeley ts9dx. its awesome.



To follow on from what Akinari said (which was mostly right), the album's "main tone" was originally recorded with that Hiwatt with no boost pedal. They then decided afterwards to blend in the 6505 + boost as well.

Anyway here's the engineer in more detail about it (guitar amps starts at 7:55 but whole video is about the guitar tracks of the album)


----------



## akinari (Aug 4, 2020)

Werecow said:


> To follow on from what Akinari said (which was mostly right), the album's "main tone" was originally recorded with that Hiwatt with no boost pedal. They then decided afterwards to blend in the 6505 + boost as well.



That's right. I should've prefaced that in my post. That Hiwatt sounds amazing straight in. Wish I could try a couple of them sometime, but I never ever see them anywhere.


----------

